# Harris Harrington's new vids



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I hadn't watched his vids for ages but aside from looking about 1000x better compared to his original vids he seems so much more animated and expressive... do you think he really did beat DP? Seems plausible just from the drastic change in his body language and vibe in some of the videos.

Still harping on about family abuse like Fearless did however. Wish I had been abused so atleast I'd know where my DP Came from.

Anyway just thought it was something interesting.


----------



## Skate82 (Feb 6, 2016)

His "hyperawareness OCD and DP/DR video helped me a lot.


----------

